# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 06/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tháng 6 đến Nha Trang thôi mọi người ơi! ^^ 

Festival Biển diễn ra từ ngày 08/06 đến 11/06 tại Cung Hoa hậu Hoàn vũ Diamond Bay, Nha Trang. Điểm nhấn của chương trình là Hội chợ Du lịch Biển đảo quốc tế Nha Trang – Việt Nam 2013 (ISTE 2013) với chủ đề “Biển đảo và sự phát triển du lịch” 

Theo kinh nghiệm các kỳ tham gia festival lần trước, Didau khuyên các hãy bạn nên đến sớm 1 đến 2 ngày. Vào thời gian này bạn sẽ được chứng kiến không khí lễ hội diễn ra rất sôi nổi ở từng con phố của Nha Trang do các bạn vũ công, nghệ sĩ tập luyện hăng say cho ngày biển diễn, âm nhạc nhộn nhịp ở khắp thành phố. Rất sôi động! 

Didau giới thiệu một vài khách sạn đang có ưu đãi và các khách sạn khác để các bạn tham khảo cho chuyến đi.

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*GÓI ƯU ĐÃI TẠI WILD BEACH RESORT & SPA, NHA TRANG*

Giá: 3.800.000 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Sea Rock Graden View, với bữa ăn sáng kiểu u.Miễn phí nâng cấp lên loại phòng Sea View (nếu còn phòng).Đón và tiễn khách tại Tp.Nha Trang (theo lịch).Nước uống chào đón khi đến.02 bữa trưa và 02 bữa ăn tối01 Trekking Tour tại khu vực núi địa phương, tham gia vào các hoạt động bãi biển.Thuế và phí dịch vụ.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến 30/09/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*GÓI ƯU ĐÃI HÈ TẠI HÒN TẰM RESORT & RESIDENCES*

Giá: 3.569.000++ VND/ 01 người (chỉ áp dụng cho chia sẻ phòng đôi)

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm tại phòng Deluxe Bungalow Ocean View, với bữa ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày.01 bữa ăn trưa hoặc 01 bữa ăn tối mỗi ngày.Đón hoặc tiễn từ/đến sân bay hoặc nhà Ga (01 lượt).Miễn phí vé vào cổng khu vực giải trí Hòn Tằm.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/08/2013.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*KHÁCH SẠN MICHELIA - 4 SAO*

Giá từ: 1.600.000 VND ~ 4.230.000 VND

Địa chỉ: 4 Pasteur, Tp.Nha Trang

Khách sạn nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang, từ khách sạn đi bộ khoảng 5 phút ra bãi biển ở Trần Phú. - www.michelia.vn




*KHÁCH SẠN HAVANA NHATRANG - 5 SAO*

Giá từ: 2.500.000 VND ~ 5.395.000 VND

Địa chỉ: 38 Trần Phú, P. Lộc Thọ, Tp.Nha Trang

Havana Nha Trang là khách sạn 5 sao lớn nhất trong tập đoàn gồm 4200 khách sạn Best Western trên toàn cầu, nằm ngay trung tâm trên đại lộ Trần Phú. Khách sạn mới được khai trương tháng 01/2013. Tòa nhà cao 41 tần với kiến trúc độc đáo và hiện đại, và có đường hầm nối riêng từ khách sạn sang bờ biển. Một người bạn của Alehap vừa nghỉ ở đây về, bồn tắm của phòng có cửa sổ thật lớn nhìn thẳng ra biển  :Smile:  - www.havanahotel.vn

----------


## dalat24htravel

Khách sạn ở ĐÀ LẠT - Khách sạn LADOPHAR
Khách sạn Ladophar xin gửi đến quý công ty và quý khách hàng lời chúc sức khỏe và lời chào trân trọng nhất.
Chúng tôi hân hạnh giới thiệu vài nét cơ bản về khách sạn 
Khách sạn Ladophar tõa lạc tại số 34 Khu Hòa Bình trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt, nơi có nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh – trung tâm nghỉ dưỡng của cả nước. Đây là một địa điểm lý tưởng cho việc nghỉ ngơi, tham quan du lịch, đi lại và mua sắm của quý khách hàng. Với vị trí gần chợ, bưu điện, Hồ Xuân Hương, ATM, rất thuận lợi cho tham quan và mua sắm. 
Chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ lưu trú cho quý khách hàng với phòng khách đầy đủ tiện nghi, thoáng mát, sạch sẽ…với chất lượng tốt nhất đảm bảo đem đến cho quý khách hàng những ngày nghỉ thoải mái và vui vẻ. Các phòng đều được trang bị quạt, tắm nóng lạnh, ti vi, tủ lạnh, truyền hình cáp, wifi miễn phí…Với giá cả phù hợp (liên hệ với nhà nghỉ để biết thêm chi tiết) quý khách hàng có thể lựa chọn cho mình loại phòng phù hợp.
Bên cạnh đó chúng tôi còn cung cấp các dịch vụ như giặt là, thuê xe ( máy, ô tô), vé máy bay, tour tham quan Đà lạt và các tỉnh lân cận với giá cả phù hợp.
Chúng tôi hân hạnh được đón tiếp quý khách tại Khách sạn Ladophar.
Chúc quý khách kỳ nghỉ vui vẻ.
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ: 
Công ty TNHH Du Lịch Đà Lạt 24h
Khách sạn Ladophar, 34 Khu hòa bình, phường 1, Đà Lạt, Việt Nam
0633.510993
0976210610 ( Mr. Tú)
Email: dalat_travel@yahoo.com.vn

----------


## hoaban

Tour hấp dẫn quá... mỗi tội không có money mà đi.

----------

